# Nikon d7000 Or d300s



## zippax (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all...
I have Nikon d3000 and i want to buy a new camera, but which one more professional and better between d7000 and d300s.


Thank you


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 20, 2011)

google it


----------



## Davor (Feb 21, 2011)

Well unlike some rude members here, ill give you a quick rundown. 

-D7000 is newer technology
-D7000 is lighter and smaller
-D7000 shoots 1080p video vs 720p the D300s 
-D7000 has 16.2mp vs 12.2 on the D300s


-D300s a bit faster shooting
-D300s has better AF system

Here is a complete list of the features Nikon D7000 Preview - photo.net

To be honest they are both fine cameras to own, the D7000 is a bit cheaper too. 

If i had to choose id buy a D300s, but that's just my preference.


----------



## jack58 (Feb 21, 2011)

Fender5388 said:


> google it


 
Not exactly what he/she asked!  Lot's of help you are!

To answer the question, I was asking the same question at Glazer Camera Shop in Seattle Pro Shop just last week and the guy there told me even though the D300s was $400 more than the D7000, he recommended the D7000.
Now that is unusual for a salesman to do as they usually try to sell you the more expensive one.
I'm leaning toward the D7000 myself when the price drops a bit more in the next few months.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 21, 2011)

I converted from a D300s to a D7000 if that helps you with my opinion.


----------



## Davor (Feb 21, 2011)

wanna be a baller get the D700 and be happy


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2011)

You may want to note;
The D300s has a full magnesium body, the D7000 has a magnesium top and back plate but is still mostly plastic.

The D7000 still has some entry-level features - like only being capable of doing 3 auto exposure brackets (AEB) compared to the D300s being capable of 9 AEB.

Of course the D7000 is Nikon's newest release and contains Nikon's newest technologies like the EXPEED 2 image processor and the new 2,016-pixel RGB light metering sensor, while the D300s is slated to be replaced this year by the D400(?) that will have all of those improvements, plus more.


----------



## Davor (Feb 21, 2011)

ooh ill wait around for the d400 for sure, i was thinking d700 but that's too pro for me.


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 21, 2011)

I shoot a D7000 and LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had the D80, still have the D300 and D700. My opinions of the D7000 is that it is a plastic fantastic. If you never intend to more than equal, yet not exploit you FB friends with quality images, the D7000 is right down your alley.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 21, 2011)

The majority of people that have random negative comments about the D7000 are pro body owners because most of them are pissed at what the D7000 is capable of for a fraction of what they paid.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> The majority of people that have random negative comments about the D7000 are pro body owners because most of them are pissed at what the D7000 is capable of for a fraction of what they paid.


 
Have you ever owned a pro body? Your opinion may change once this is rectified.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 21, 2011)

D300s is about as 'pro body' as I've had the desire (aka, funds) to go.

Have you ever owned a D7000? Your opinion may change once this is rectified.

Honestly, I'd love a D3 series... but for what I do the D7000 is more camera than I'll probably ever need, and I'm glad (and lucky) to have one. Full frame is of no interest to me, most of what I shoot is wildlife and the D7000 handles that even better than my D300s did, including birds in flight.

So tell me, why would I (or others) want to spend a minimum of $1500 more for a 'pro' body when the D7000 is fully capable for all of my needs, only to lose some features that I've come to enjoy?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2011)

I asked first.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 21, 2011)

Just edited with my answer. 

I'll also add that I hope 'menu diving' isn't one of the reasons, because to the best of my knowledge there isn't a single thing a 'pro' body has that the D7000 does not as far as that goes, short of a dedicated AF-ON button (which can be programmed on the D7000). That said, the D7000 counters that option with an additional AF feature that 'pro' body owners have to menu dive for.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Just edited with my answer.



Noted.  There is no 'hating' going on.  But in the same breath, it should be noted that there are differences between the camera bodies,  I think you're right where certain individuals subscribe to one side of the equation and a certain others side are just as adamant on their stance,  Here we are, the sound track from The Good, The Bad and The Ugly plays in my head.  End of, your D7000 is a good camera.  I'm glad you are happy with it.  Would I enjoy it?  Probably not so much.  That is no indication of your fondness of the camera, it's just me.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree... and my earlier comment wasn't directed at you. I just see a lot of people with pro bodies talking down on the D7000 like it's nothing - that couldn't be farther from the truth. The D7000 is the first crop body I've ever read about that had D700 owners jumping ship to make the switch. And yes, I've read 3 separate occasions of this happening so far not even looking for it.

Ergonomically going from the D300s to the D7000 was a little tough, but the benefits outweighed the short adjustment curve in the long run (for me and my photography).


----------



## tambrico (Feb 21, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I agree... and my earlier comment wasn't directed at you. I just see a lot of people with pro bodies talking down on the D7000 like it's nothing - that couldn't be farther from the truth. The D7000 is the first crop body I've ever read about that had D700 owners jumping ship to make the switch. And yes, I've read 3 separate occasions of this happening so far not even looking for it.
> 
> Ergonomically going from the D300s to the D7000 was a little tough, but the benefits outweighed the short adjustment curve in the long run (for me and my photography).


 
Yup, I was actually browsing  craigslist the other day for my area, and there was an ad for someone who wanted to do a straight up trade with his D700 for a D7000


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> The majority of people that have random negative comments about the D7000 are pro body owners because most of them are pissed at what the D7000 is capable of for a fraction of what they paid.


That is an utterly ludicrous statement.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2011)

tambrico said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > I agree... and my earlier comment wasn't directed at you. I just see a lot of people with pro bodies talking down on the D7000 like it's nothing - that couldn't be farther from the truth. The D7000 is the first crop body I've ever read about that had D700 owners jumping ship to make the switch. And yes, I've read 3 separate occasions of this happening so far not even looking for it.
> ...


That just confirms there are idiots everywhere. :lmao:


----------



## CNCO (Feb 22, 2011)

im between a d700 and a d7000 for sports. im currently doing hockey and i have been told to shoot at 4000 ISO to get good images shooting though the glass. just wondering what camera is better at that iso level and higher. i like the d700 because it is full frame but id hate to spend all that money then a d800 comes out and the price drops. the d7000 was quoted by ken rockwell as the best image quality at any level for nikon.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 22, 2011)

Does the truth hurt, or are you still bitter about being wrong about the D7000 having all the AF controls on the body?



KmH said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of people that have random negative comments about the D7000 are pro body owners because most of them are pissed at what the D7000 is capable of for a fraction of what they paid.
> ...


----------



## ghache (Feb 22, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Does the truth hurt, or are you still bitter about being wrong about the D7000 having all the AF controls on the body?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

HAHAHAH!!!! you know that kmh KNOWS IT ALL.


----------



## ghache (Feb 22, 2011)

CNCO said:


> im between a d700 and a d7000 for sports. im currently doing hockey and i have been told to shoot at 4000 ISO to get good images shooting though the glass. just wondering what camera is better at that iso level and higher. i like the d700 because it is full frame but id hate to spend all that money then a d800 comes out and the price drops. the d7000 was quoted by ken rockwell as the best image quality at any level for nikon.


 

The d7000 has basicly the same iso performance as the d700. However, at iso4000 , the D700 is will keep details little bit more. 

Personal opinion, i would buy the d7000 and dump all the leftover money on fast glass.

I did it and i will be looking to buy the d700 replacement when it comes out, d7000 will be an excelent second body, small and quick as fcuk.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Does the truth hurt, or are you still bitter about being wrong about the D7000 having all the AF controls on the body?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, hell no. My skin is thicker than yours.

And the button set up on the D7000 is still not the same as it is on a D300/D300s.


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 22, 2011)

there are so many of these threads with the same damn argument. just saying.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 22, 2011)

Fender5388 said:


> there are so many of these threads with the same damn argument. just saying.


I find it amusing haha.. But wasn't this thread supposed to be a comparison between the 300s and 7000? Not dx -fx lol.


----------



## sierramister (Feb 22, 2011)

Get the D7000, so you can gain the satisfaction of being the only fool at a basketball game without OCF, while all the D300s owners try to figure out how your pics don't require flash!


----------



## zippax (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who gave me help


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 23, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> The majority of people that have random negative comments about the D7000 are pro body owners because most of them are pissed at what the D7000 is capable of for a fraction of what they paid.


Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Stephen.C (Feb 23, 2011)

CNCO said:


> im between a d700 and a d7000 for sports. im currently doing hockey and i have been told to shoot at 4000 ISO to get good images shooting though the glass. just wondering what camera is better at that iso level and higher. i like the d700 because it is full frame but id hate to spend all that money then a d800 comes out and the price drops. the d7000 was quoted by ken rockwell as the best image quality at any level for nikon.



First off, Ken Rockwell is a F'n joke....But this isnt a Ken Rockwell rant thread ( although the more the better ) 

If you dont mind the lack of more "pro" feel of the D7000, the D7000 is a very good camera, and it compares well to the D300s. The D300s does have great autofocus, but the iso performance of the d7000 should be noted here.
IMO if you can wait out till the D400, I would totally do it. I am in the same boat as you, and that was my choice. The D400 is going to be fantastic, and it will be a "pro" DX model. 
Im stoked for it.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 23, 2011)

Original reply removed.

:blushing:




This was the reply I couldn't remember. Ooops, my bad.


----------



## zippax (Feb 25, 2011)

Finaly, i bought nikon d300s 

Thanks for all


----------



## mayhem7 (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally I would go for the Nikon D7000, as the technology of this Camera is newer. The D300's are of cause a more professional series, but older. If you wan't the Pro's, I would wait till they launch some new Pro products that has the same tech as the D7000.


----------



## russ218 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would have to go with D7000. It looks like it has better specs.


----------

